# Fairy Valley



## Davidchow (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Bro,
this aquascape is created by my wife and i just give her some technical support.
I think the effect is quite good, enjoy!


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

WOW !
Can we a front shot of the whole tank?
Specs?


----------



## XRTech (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks Great!!!


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Altums take directions & pose how you want them to?!? 

Very nice - I would also like to see a FTS.


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

David,
The tank is wonderful ! BTW what dimensions is it? You are a very happy person having a full support for your aquatic hobby just nearby... It looks your wife is as talented as you in making such great scapes, so we should expect a team submission for the next ADA?  
Congratulations for both of you!


----------



## Davidchow (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks Bro!
FTS is here...my tank is 60x45x45:lol:


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Your wife has a good eye.. cheers.


----------



## mpagri (Dec 7, 2007)

What is the time frame on establishing a tank like that start to finish?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Amazing! Love the scape.


----------



## copperleaf (Oct 1, 2006)

Dang dude, that looks awesome!


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Wonderful! Looks like you have a worthy competitor


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Very very nice. That is a very innovative scape and masterfully executed. Just superb.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Interesting effect with the branches. Do you mind sharing any more technical data?


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

looks nice very natural those angels fishes must be proud to have such a nice house...


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Very fantastic layout you have done!
Please show us the progress to create this tank!
The altum make your tank become more luxurious!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! Give your wife a pat on the back for us


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

Very interesting use of hard scape. The central mass of the wood seems up in the air and supported by the lower pieces, especially on the left. Very unique and beautiful.


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie (Apr 14, 2007)

I love non-traditional style of aqua scaping, this is no exception. Well done!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hehe, teamwork between the husband and the wife is always the best! This is the ideal situation for us scapers, in which both parties enjoy the hobby, then no one can really say anything against it. I feel bad for those of us who are always on their toes when they need to get a new tank or other stuff and always need to ask for the missus approvals first (no i wasn't talking about you, kev or luis, haha)


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, what a beautiful tank. Your tank looks like a little slice of nature with your use of different plants and layout materials.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

Great job, she has talent, you 2 are a good team. Angels are a perfect fit for this scape.


----------

